# wanted : used Bicycle X-LG Frame Kyoto-shi region please



## hansel (Aug 16, 2011)

wanted : used Bicycle X-LG Frame Kyoto-shi region please

please email me if you want to sell you large frame Gaijin Bicycle please, I need one.

Thanks in advance!!!

very tall Hans, BIG IN JAPAN

Cheers, Prost, Skal


----------

